
Is Start Up School Down? - ob1gman
Is startupschool.org down for anyone else?
======
gianpaj
There's an update

> You may have gotten an email a few minutes ago saying we're missing your
> update for this week. That was totally my bad, we do have your update, I
> just pulled an over-broad email list for Kevin to send his reminder. Sorry
> about that, won't happen again! :(

------
DominiBouch
Yes, it is. Plus I received an email saying I didn't sent my weekly update
(which I did)

Should be resolved soon :)

~~~
crabasa
I got the same email about not submitting my weekly update, which I had.

This sounds like an email that should have only gone out to a handful of
people went out to everyone. And those people, rightfully concerned that SUS
didn't think they had submitted their weekly update, are now taking the server
down.

------
PLenz
[https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/startupschool.com.html](https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/startupschool.com.html)
It's down for everyone

------
chrisaycock
The site appears to be back online!

An oddly worded email regarding weekly status reports got sent-out earlier,
but then another from Kyle Corbitt said that it was a mistake and all has been
resolved.

~~~
markhowe
Nothing wrong with a personal tone, it has clearly made a lot of people read
it.

~~~
ob1gman
Very true!

------
crabasa
It's down for me :/

~~~
ob1gman
Just making sure I'm not crazy!

